
Challenges in Large FPGA-Based Logic Emulation Systems - godelmachine
https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=3177542
======
sdsdsdsdsdsds
Its always the same set of problems. FPGAs take too long to synthesize, place
and route. Not much internal visibility or its not trivial to dbeug. not
enough capacity as chips are becoming bigger and bigger.

~~~
MaxBarraclough
> Its always the same set of problems.

Nope. Did you read the article?

~~~
sdsdsdsdsdsds
No. Its paywalled. But I work on making Emulation systems for a living. So, I
know this for a fact.

~~~
alain94040
There is a small PDF button that lets you read the article. And you are
correct, nothing new in that article.

~~~
godelmachine
Don't think the small PDF button works. It's paywalled.

------
smilekzs
Paywalled. Scihub has it (DOI: 10.1145/3177540.3177542)

------
metalliqaz
Why even post this if the article has to be purchased?

~~~
tomxor
I hate paywalls as much as anyone else, but it's just too common with papers
to restrict HN to free only, however you can use scihub easily enough... the
latest GDPR geoblocked newsites on the otherhand are very unwelcome.

